# Diesel Oil



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi, folks - new poster here. No Outback yet - that comes in the next eight months or so. Meantime, the General made it too easy to pick up that pickup. DW and I are the proud new owners of a Chebbie 2500 HD CC Duramax/Allison long box. 
Like lots of people, I have opinions about most everything. Sometimes they have a basis, sometimes not... So...
Duramax Drivers, Cummins Cowboys, Powerstroke Pushers - what engine oil do you use, and what prompted you to use it? I used Mobil 1 in my previous (98 Ford), but not sure about being able to afford ten quarts at a shot when retired.

Slug
Empty 2500HD CC longbox


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Hi, folks - new poster here.Â No Outback yet - that comes in the next eight months or so.Â Meantime, the General made it too easy to pick up that pickup. DW and I are the proud new owners of a Chebbie 2500 HD CC Duramax/Allison long box.Â
> Like lots of people, I have opinions about most everything. Sometimes they have a basis, sometimes not...Â So...
> Duramax Drivers, Cummins Cowboys, Powerstroke Pushers - what engine oil do you use, and what prompted you to use it?Â I used Mobil 1 in my previous (98 Ford), but not sure about being able to afford ten quarts at a shot when retired.
> 
> ...


DH used nothing but ROTELLA T Multigrade SAE 15W-40
Heavy duty motor oil with advanced soot control
He put it in our 2000 F250 PSD (sold it and down-sized to an Expedition)
He purchased it at SAMS club.
Reason behind this oil...we have a few friends that drive 
semi's and that is all that they use. We aslo have one friend
who is the head mechanic for an excavating co.

I know it cost $ to change the oil in a diesel but....pay for it now...
or pay for it later. It's not worth skimping. A diesel will last a LONG 
time if well taken care of. 
Not sure where you are from but we are in S.E. Mich.









MaeJae


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

I use motorcraft (ford) brand oil in my PSD. There are may automobile forums with pro's and con's about different oils ,but it you stay on top of you oil changesand do them when required ou should use any oil that chevy /duramax recommends. It you want to spend the extra money go with synthetic, if you change your oil every 5,000 miles go with the regualr stuff. I hope this helps.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sluggo,

I am a new diesel owner myself and have wrestled with the same question. I allowed Dodge to handle my first two oil changes, however at $100 a pop those days are quickly coming to an end!

The following lubricants have been recommended to me by folks on the dieseltruckresource.com web site, which is primarily Dodge Cummins folks:

All are 15W-40 unless otherwise noted:

Valvoline Premium Blue
Shell Rotella (bunch of the Dodge boys complain of a nasty odor, I don't know)
Mobil 1 Delvac
Amsoil 
Mopar (which I am sure is one of the other types of oil poured into a Mopar jug!)

Good luck and good post! I'm looking forward to what others have to say!

Jason


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I never noticed a nasty odor with ROTELLA.
The only odor (I wouldn't call it an odor) is that awesome diesel smell...








(can you tell I'm partial to diesel?)

MaeJae


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

My local "stealer" only charges 2.99 a quart for 15W-40 "Duramax" oil


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Someone suggested that I go to a truck stop for my oil change, sounds like they are about $30 cheaper than a dealer. Haven't tried it out yet, but might be worth looking into.

Ron


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

One more thing to consider (if possible) is to 
*ALWAYS* buy your fuel at the same place (or chain)
Preferably a "truck" station that moves a lot of diesel...this will ensure "fresh fuel"
You don't want fuel that has been sitting around for a long period
of time, like a smaller station would have.

MaeJae


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I go along precisely with what MaeJae said. Shell Rotella T 15W-40 and I also buy it at Sam's Club. Price: less than $36 for six gallons. That's less than a dollar fiddy per quart. A lot less $$ than Mobil One. On a PSD, two cases for $72 gets you three oil changes....$24 worth of oil for each change.

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

In my Ford PSD, I used nothing but Delo 400 15w-40 and changed every 5k. However, in my Cummins, I intend to go strictly by the book. The book says to change every 7k and to use 15w-40, CI-4/SL, which is good for a temp range from zero to really hot. Coincidently, that happens to be the same thing I was using in the Ford and I still have about 10 gallons left, so I'll continue using the Delo 400. It's available at Wal-Mart and is often on sale in the fall.

An interesting note in the book says that it is ok to use synthetic, but the change interval does not lengthen just because you have synthetic. Another interesting tidbit is what the service manager told me when I called for an appointment to change the oil. At the time, the rig only had 2k miles on it, but I wanted to do the first oil change early in the event there was any left over metal from the machining of the engine. He told me that Dodge did not recommend short-changes on the oil and that I should go the full recommended mileage before the change. Not sure why that would be, but that's what I'm doing.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

vdub,

Sounds to me like the service manager didn't get it. There is a difference between not shortening the oil change interval (because there is really no benefit) and getting the first oil out of the engine which may contain manufacturing debris. If your gut feeling is to not take the chance that Cummins produces a spotless engine, then change the oil!! Maybe better safe than sorry.

Bill


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First two changes were on the house with my dealer. I'll be doing other changes at home mostly using Rotella. I picked up a Fumoto oil valve to keep the process moving along and clean at home too!


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

I use Rotella every oil change since the initial one at the dealership. No odors. I get the oil at Walmart and use the gallon jugs it comes in for the old oil so it's easier to carry to the old-oil place.

I believe Dodge recommends 7500 miles if you're not towing, and 5000 miles if you are; between changes. I tend to stick very close to the 5000 miler regardless. I look at the mileage before a long trip and change it even if it's prior to the 5000 miles especially if I think I'll exceed 5000 and get close to 7500. I did let it go once close to 7500. Remember to use low-soot oil like Rotella. Because my truck holds nearly 3 gallons of oil, I know there's plenty of oil opportunity to collect and hold nasty junk in the motoroil without the threat of transfering it into wear-and-tear, as long as I don't eceed 7500 miles. Whoo! My typing finger is tired!

Don't forget to change your fuel filter on a regular basis as well.


----------



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

vdub said:


> In my Ford PSD, I used nothing but Delo 400 15w-40 and changed every 5k. However, in my Cummins, I intend to go strictly by the book. The book says to change every 7k and to use 15w-40, CI-4/SL, which is good for a temp range from zero to really hot. Coincidently, that happens to be the same thing I was using in the Ford and I still have about 10 gallons left, so I'll continue using the Delo 400. It's available at Wal-Mart and is often on sale in the fall.
> 
> An interesting note in the book says that it is ok to use synthetic, but the change interval does not lengthen just because you have synthetic. Another interesting tidbit is what the service manager told me when I called for an appointment to change the oil. At the time, the rig only had 2k miles on it, but I wanted to do the first oil change early in the event there was any left over metal from the machining of the engine. He told me that Dodge did not recommend short-changes on the oil and that I should go the full recommended mileage before the change. Not sure why that would be, but that's what I'm doing.
> [snapback]40567[/snapback]​


Actually this dealer should really be applauded. I know car dealerships get a bum rap most of the time because they deserve it but I manage a Honda car dealership and knowing that your service people would not just take advantage of someone by taking their money and doing a service that is not really required makes you feel good. You know they are there to take care of the customer by giving them the straight scoop. We have customers come in all the time wanting their first oil changes at 3000 to 3500 miles and we tell them that Hondas recommendations are every 7500. With that said, Honda sent tech bulletins out to all Honda dealers in 2003 stating that all new Hondas need to keep the original oil in for the first 7500 miles because there are additives in the oil that help during the break in process. After the first oil change, then we recommend every 3500 miles but no more than 7500 miles. Since we have many Honda customers with well over 200,000 miles on their Hondas, I can say that keeping the recommended oil changes will surley keep the car running for a very long time. We even have a customer who purchased a new Honda Accord in 1985 that has over 500,000 miles on it and continues to come in for the recommended services.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Bubba-j said:


> I believe Dodge recommends 7500 miles if you're not towing, and 5000 miles if you are; between changes.


That's what I used to think, too. Not so. I guess they expect this engine to work hard. 7500 is correct (I rounded to 7k), but that is under towing conditions.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I can confirm the Honda Policy that Forgiven One has stated. When we bought my DW's Honda CRV, we were told not to change it until a specific mileage. I don't remember what the mileage was, but I know it was more then the 3000 miles I usually change the oil at. We were told it was do to additives to aid in the breakin process, and that the warranty could be voided if the oil was changed earlier.

I wonder if Dodge/Cummins is using the same type of stuff.

Tim


----------



## duramax28bhs (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi there! This being my second DIESEL truck first was an 03 Ford PSD 7.3 and now an 05 CHEVY DURAMAX LLY. First must say I miss my FORD, Chevy doesn't have the power that I had in the PSD, but it was maxed out!!! Chevy has alot better MPG's. I have used nothing but Rotela T 15-40, have never notice an odor, but it's a diesel your gonna have some! Check with your dealer my told me NOT to use the new rotela synthetic.

Has anyone upgraded their 05 Duramax LLY yet? Dealer keeps telling me not to touch mine or they would VOID the warranty!

Korey action


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

duramax28bhs said:


> Has anyone upgraded their 05 Duramax LLY yet? Dealer keeps telling me not to touch mine or they would VOID the warranty!
> 
> Korey action
> 
> ...


Haven't done it yet, but I plan on adding Edge/Attitude, and I use Stanadyne fuel additive ever other tankful


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I also use Rotella AT exclusively in by Cummings Diesel. Change every 5000 miles. My concern is I don't drive my truck very often so the time interval between changes can be quite long. I'm a little concerned about the oil additives breaking down because of the time aspect.

I used to get the smell for about the first 1000 miles after an oil change but don't any longer.

Note pay particular attention to the type of oil filter you use on your Cummings Diesel. Dodge has a bulletin (unfortunately I can't find it at the moment) about not using some brands, such as FRAM and a couple of others. Apparently the filters can come apart under load and their guts get sucked up into the engine.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Note pay particular attention to the type of oil filter you use on your Cummings Diesel. Dodge has a bulletin (unfortunately I can't find it at the moment) about not using some brands, such as FRAM and a couple of others. Apparently the filters can come apart under load and their guts get sucked up into the engine.[snapback]40669[/snapback]​


WHOA! Glad to hear about that warning as I usually do use Fram! Thanks, Glenn! vw


----------



## ohadiorig (Jun 1, 2005)

vdub said:


> In my Ford PSD, I used nothing but Delo 400 15w-40 and changed every 5k. However, in my Cummins, I intend to go strictly by the book. The book says to change every 7k and to use 15w-40, CI-4/SL, which is good for a temp range from zero to really hot. Coincidently, that happens to be the same thing I was using in the Ford and I still have about 10 gallons left, so I'll continue using the Delo 400. It's available at Wal-Mart and is often on sale in the fall.
> 
> An interesting note in the book says that it is ok to use synthetic, but the change interval does not lengthen just because you have synthetic. Another interesting tidbit is what the service manager told me when I called for an appointment to change the oil. At the time, the rig only had 2k miles on it, but I wanted to do the first oil change early in the event there was any left over metal from the machining of the engine. He told me that Dodge did not recommend short-changes on the oil and that I should go the full recommended mileage before the change. Not sure why that would be, but that's what I'm doing.
> [snapback]40567[/snapback]​


You were right to change the oil the first time.
You also might want to check your owners manual. I drive a 2001 Cummins and there are 2 schedules, A and B, for oil changes. My manual recommends schedule B for operating under the following conditions: Frequent short driving, frequent driving under dusty conditions, frequent trailer towing, extensive idling and more than 50% of operation is at hi speeds during hot weather. Interval is 3,750 mi. I'm at 75k and using Delo 400 - 15/40. No problems and have made several mods. Oil changes are cheap compared to repairs. I also change the fuel filter every 7,500 mi.


----------



## Oliver 550 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Shell Rotella T 15W-40.*


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I used to use only Mobil One, but new truk dealer does not carry it and recommended Royal Purple. Now on second change and all seems well, using about a quart between changes which is every 10K miles.
Bob


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Bob,

Never heard of Royal Purple before. I presume your truck dealer sells it. If so, a profit motive is involved. Many dealerships probably don't sell Mobil One, but there are plenty of places that do! If you have experience with Mobil One, or want to start using it, go right ahead. I would do that before I would start using something I never heard of before. Just MHO, though.

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I called my dealer today. Good news and bad news. First the good news.



> Note pay particular attention to the type of oil filter you use on your Cummings Diesel.


This is not a problem for the new diesel engine, but the bulletin did exist for the older engine. He said to use any filter I wanted.

Now the bad news -- at least for me. I want an exhaust brake, unfortunately, Dodge only approves them for manual transmissions and I have an automatic. The dealer did not know the reason. However, I think it may have something to do with the tow/haul mode. I noticed, quite by mistake since I do not go up hills or down hills with cruise control on, that if cruise is on and you are going down hill in tow/haul, the trans will automatically shift down in order to maintain your speed. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Bill,
Thanks, I may go back to Mobil one. I was worried about going my usual quickie oil change joint with my brand new diesel, not sure if they would know all the extras it is supposed to have done (tranny filter etc). The dealers oil change is actually less expensive than my old quickie joint would have been using 10 quarts of synthetic. 
Royal Purple is a realitively new synthetic oil, I have seen it advertised and checked it out on the web. I think it is nationwide as I was able to buy a couple of quarts in FL when I went last winter, about the same price as Mobil One.
Where do you live in SE MI? I am up in Bay City.
Bob


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Bob,

I would add to what I said earlier. Certainly, your dealer has a vested interest that your truck's longevity and operation pleases you, so the dealer is probably using a quality oil. Is Royal Purple made by a big-name oil company, like Valvoline, Penzoil, etc? If so, it should be fine. Technically, any oil satisfying the API grade specified by the truck manufacturer should be OK.

But I know where you're coming from. Mobil One has a very long, if not the longest, track record for synthetic oil so they have many believers. But having confidence in how your maintenenace is done is also important to your peace of mind. If you like your dealer doing your maintenance maybe you can negotiate a good price for them to change your oil with you supplying the Mobil One.

I happen to live within 10 miles of the Palace of Auburn Hills. *Go Pistons*.

Bill


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I happen to live within 10 miles of the Palace of Auburn Hills. *Go Pistons*.
Bill
[snapback]40874[/snapback]​[/quote]

I hope they can do it, Tomorrow will tell.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Chevron Delo 400 15W-40 here. Just recommended by my father and all his diesel motorhoming buddies. But it at Costco.

Haven't had any trouble, but of course, only have 38k on my truck.

Chet.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

>>>"Now the bad news -- at least for me. I want an exhaust brake, unfortunately, Dodge only approves them for manual transmissions and I have an automatic. The dealer did not know the reason."<<<

What I've read on exhaust brakes is that unless the (auto) transmission is set up to keep the torque converter locked during the exhaust brake application, there is the possibility of doing ugly things to the transmission. The reason is that the turbines/stators are set up to transfer power from engine to tranny, not the other way around, so they are terribly inefficient at braking. This inefficiency causes a rapid rise in trans temp, which can get out of control in short order on a long grade.
Anyone ever come down I-80 into Salt Lake City from the east?

Slug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

From what I have read on TDR, Dodge is going to certify the 48RE for a jake brake on the '06 models. The hardware has already been certified for both the '05 and '06. As soon as the '06 comes out, they will start working on the software to certify the '05 48RE. I'll be the first in line to get it. Sorry for the slight hi-jack......


----------

